# Cyclone Coaster OC Extension RIDE Dec. 6, 2015



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sun. Dec. 6, We will meet at 8:00 a.m. at the 7-11 on Newland, at Heil (Westminster) to ride to Long Beach Portfolio Cafe.
Come on out to join the ride to Ride. 
I will Ride my 36 Packard this Month for Colson Collaboration 2nd Annual.
Fun Times; More the Merrier. Post here if you are intending to join this O.C. extension Ride.


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 30, 2015)

My intention is to ride my Elgin with you guys. 
Baring any major road blocks I will be there by 8:00 am Sunday.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2015)

Cool. I look forward to this every month... but on a Colson, I "may" keep up with Mike for a couple miles....
"Its NOT a Race" I have to tell him often.
I look forward to new riders joining; Come on out and RIDE!


----------

